# low odor growing



## john blaze (Jun 2, 2006)

A thread a few months back asked this same question, but it wasn't really helpful so I'll ask you guys again since it's a current concern of mine, and maybe theres some new information.

Lookin through strain descriptions, I haven't come across any good info regarding this concern. From some brief seed browsing, the Joey Weed line at Hemp Depot are the only seed descriptions I have seen that advertise the low or faint odor of some of their strains.

Now I'm happy to choose something from them, but it's a small selection and wanna know what else is out there.

If you can't name specific strains, maybe just tell me what qualities or characteristers to look for/avoid during my search.

Thanks fellas.


----------



## Hick (Jun 2, 2006)

my only suggestion would be to avoid anything with "skunk" in its genetic composition.


----------



## john blaze (Jun 2, 2006)

Yeah, I wouldn't think of growing any kind of skunk or any other frosty, highly resinous, or pungent buds. Pity, cuz they're my favorites.

I've looked at some of the fruity or sweet smelling herbs like blueberry or bubblegum.........but their natural pleasant aromas aren't necessarily low odor.

So I guess I'll go with what I've found for now and find other suitable strains in the future.


----------



## FieldofDreams (Jun 7, 2006)

Northern lights..... depending on the strain and breeder, but NL is a low odor strain.


----------



## Weeddog (Jun 7, 2006)

Ive grown blueberry from doc chronic, its a low odor strain also.  Hardly any smell at all.


----------



## john blaze (Jun 7, 2006)

Yeah, those are two fine choices it seems. I decided to try out this Northern Lights x Cinderella from Hemp Depot. 

http://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/joeyweed/NorthenLightsxCinderella99.html

I was deciding between this one and one of the blueberry mixes. Some blueberry is a very likely canidate for a future grow.

Thanks for the input guys.


----------

